# is our baby warm enough at night?



## jeremiah (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi all.
haven't owned pigeons since boyhood, but recently was very happy to get 4 little tumblers of some description. We kept them in the loft for three months before releasing, during which time one pair formed, and hatched two eggs a day or two before I let them out to fly.
It took them a couple of days to venture out, but on the day they did go out, I think a crow or something must have got in and taken one of the newly hatched birds. It must have given the adults a fright, because they took off and didn't come back till late the next day, and then only the two males. We are still missing the females.

Anyway, while the adults were gone, we adopted the surviving squeaker and he did OK.
Now the Dad is back we reintroduced the baby, and he seems to be doing a good job of feeding, but is not keeping him warm at night. I went down at about 3 am tonight and found the baby shivering and the dad perched nearby. Minimum temp at night here would be 17 - 20 C.
I have taken him in for the rest of the night, but am not sure what to do now. I really want the young one to be raised by its father if possible, but I think he should be sitting on him at night - he does during the day!

Should I just go and get him every night and bring him back to dad in the morning, or are there other options? Should the dad be sitting at night?

Any help greatly appreciated!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

ok first lesson, never let sitting parents out or open the loft so something can come in, they can be let out to fly when the babies are old enough to fly with the parents and no one is on eggs or squabs. if on fake eggs no problem. do as you have been till he is weaned, unless he is not getting enough to eat, then you will have to do that to.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

The dad wouldn't sit on him at night. That's the hens job. It's good that he does it during the day without a mate. But it has already been mentioned that you don't fly birds with babies. Too many things can happen. Maybe the hen will come back. Hope so, as sometimes a single parent will tire of trying to raise a baby alone.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Just agreeing with Jay and Spirit wings --
Never let parents out to fly when sitting on young - AND keep traps closed so nothing can come in.
Mom has the "night shift", Dad has the "day shift"
*I would watch it very closely*, during the day - Dad will probably get bored with raising it by himself and just leave it. But take it in for sure at night!


----------



## jeremiah (Jan 23, 2010)

*thanks*

thanks for all the advice.

I will keep bringing him inside at night.

To what age do you think he will need this?

Also, is there anything else I should be doing for him? I considered giving a supplementary feed, but didn't want to put the dad off or he might lose interest.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

jeremiah said:


> thanks for all the advice.
> 
> I will keep bringing him inside at night.
> 
> ...


He should be brought in until the temps warm up and he is fully feathered. Also, if he can be threatened by other single males-if left alone too long, I would keep him inside.

Also, if you are not sure exactly about the predator, check and close any openings in your loft that are larger then 1/4 inch, as you would be quite surprised what kind of predators can and will get in.

I agree he should be raised by dad if possible but if dad isn't feeding him enough you will need to supplement.


----------

